# Glaze for ham



## Boardtowndawg (Dec 12, 2020)

I am smoking two spiral cut hams for Christmas this year for the family.  I was trying to decide on what to use as a glaze.  I have read about several glazes using apple jelly as a base.  I have a bottle of Captain Rodneys I was thinking about using as a base but I was wondering what flavors to put with it.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

There has got to be some really good glaze recipes here on the forums.
I would try a search and go from there.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 12, 2020)

I actually had a ham that used Coke as the base for the glaze. Quite good.


----------



## ofelles (Dec 12, 2020)

I used a Sarsaparilla baste on a 12# ham at Easter.  Doing it for Xmas also we liked it so much
1½ cup pineapple juice
5 tablespoons sarsaparilla
4 tablespoons brown sugar
6 tablespoons butter

Combine the pineapple juice, sarsaparilla, sugar, and butter water in a small saucepan. Heat over med-high heat, stirring frequently until the sugar is dissolved.
Place the ham in a shallow roasting pan. Cover with the pineapple juice mixture, and then smoke/bake until the ham reaches an internal temperature of 140°F, 3-3½ hours, basting with the pineapple mixture about every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2020)

PM 

 chef jimmyj
 , he will have a recipe for you!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

I use this Recipe from Alton Brown...JJ









						City Ham
					

Get City Ham Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 12, 2020)

Last one I did, used Jeff’s maple/rub recipe, and family loved it.


----------



## KColborne (Jan 6, 2021)

My families favorite glaze is either Jeff's Sauce or Sweet Baby Rays original, cut 50:50 with root beer.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 13, 2021)

Little late to the party, this recipe from Bearcarver is really good:

*Glaze:*
Brown Sugar-------------------------1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup--------------------------1/3 Cup
Ground Mustard-----------------------1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon---------------------1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg-----------------------1/8 tsp

Heat in Microwave, and stir well.


----------

